# Dog park nightmare...



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Edited- she rolled on her back, not belly.


----------



## goldie123123 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ugh, that's just awful.  I am so sorry to hear about your baby. My ex boyfriend's corgi was attacked in a similar way but he pretty much stalked the owners until they paid the bills. Unfortunately his dog suffered from emotional trauma and last 
I knew he was still not back to his old self. I highly suggest talking to a trainer to see if you can help her emotional recovery. Even if she's acting normal I would still do it just in case. Also - are you talking about Dog Wood Park? I used to take my Aussie to the one in Gainesville. Praying everything turns out ok!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, that is dreadful! You poor thing! How are you? You're just as much at risk of infection as she is, so don't forget to look after yourself, too.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm sorry this happened. How awful for you and for your pup. I would echo what the other person said about hiring a trainer or behaviorist to help you both regain your confidence.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

So sorry to hear this and relieved to hear that Dory did not sustain any irreparable harm. I encourage you to pursue help from the offending dog's owners. This is important not just for your own pocket, but for the need of responsibility of this owner and all other dog owners, regardless of breed..

I'm not a dog park user, but this story and others like it make me think I won't be in the future either. 

I just don't understand the fascination with pit type breeds. I know that good breeding and training make the dog, but they were bred to fight. My area of the country is filled with pits and pit mixes. We looked at the local shelter for a long while, but found almost every dog was either a pit mix or a chihuahua mix, neither of which were what we were wanting for our family. 

Perhaps Dory's pain (and yours as well) brought attention to this dog's potential to harm and saved the life of another dog or a child.

Heal well and quickly


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry this has happened to Dory and you. No wonder you are shaken up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened and that you and Dory were hurt. 
Sending prayers for Dory.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear this. How very frightening for both you and Dory. I would definitely think the owner of the aggressive dog should be held responsible for all of your expenses. It's good the police got involved right away, that may help your case. If possible you may ask to get a copy of the police report.

Sending good thoughts your way and hope you both heal quickly.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That sounds awful! My heart started racing just reading your story. You should definitely pursue the owner for medical expenses, yours and Dory's. The fact that the dog bit you, and did so much damage is very serious. The police should be doing something about the dog biting a person and the owner might be laying low until the shock wears off, but they should speak with you soon I hope.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Lisa - I am so sorry this has happened to you and Dory  . What a traumatic experience, I also think you should definitely hire a behaviorist immediately. Wishing you and sweet Dory speedy recoveries.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry that happened. Chloe got attacked about a month ago but no bite marks. Since the dog was taken by animal control you should have a easy case to get some compensation. Hopefully this won't effect Dory to much.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this. I hope you both recover physically and mentally.

And shame on that owner for not contacting you about paying your medical bills. You should pursue legal remedies if the owner doesn't step forward and do the right thing.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

I am also so sorry that this happened and agree with the other posters about going after the other dogs owner for medical expenses for both you and Dory. I hope this doesn't have any lasting consequences for either of you, mentally or otherwise.

My pup was attacked at the dog park, and while it was nowhere near as bad as your experience, your story really reaffirms for me my decision to never go back. You just never know when a dog will get aggressive, and I just don't trust many other dog owners' ability to assess whether or not their dog should be at the dog park in the first place. I've seen a lot of rude and/or aggressive dogs with owners that just didn't give a flip about their dog's behavior. It's too bad, as it ruins the fun for so many dogs that are well behaved and are not rude/aggressive/poorly trained/seeking to prove dominance.

Please let us know how you're both doing in the upcoming days.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The dog's owner is absolutely responsible for all vet and doctor bills for both your injuries. You need to get a lawyer to send him a letter, don't be nice about it.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Gosh what a horrible thing to happen to poor sweet Dory and to you too. Everyone has said what they think you should do and I agree. Hoping all goes well and that you both heal well with no complications. I use Manuka honey for wounds, bad bee or wasp stings. Maybe that could help keep an infection away.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw I'm so sorry for you and Dory! How scary! That other owner should pay- that is bs! I've never taken Brinkley to a dog park because I'm afraid of things like this. Hugs and Brinkley kisses that you feel better soon.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry this happened. I hope the healing process - for both of you - goes smoothly.

I second the suggestion that you should ask the other dog's owner to pay the cost of all this, and take legal action if necessary. Often, in these cases, a letter from a lawyer is all it takes. 

Best of luck - let us know how things go.


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

How awful for you and Dory! I was just walking through our local park today and noticed how many people were walking either Pits or Pit mixes. What's up with that? Are these people intent on only having a rescue dog and Pits are filling the shelters? I supposed they feel that they are doing a good thing, but they should keep those dogs away from other dogs. My husband and I both say NEVER trust a Pit Bull. No matter how "normal" they seem, you just never know when they will turn on you or your dog. I wish the breed could be phased out by spaying and neutering every one of them out there!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry that happened to you! My thoughts are with you as you work to get over the trauma to both yourself and Dory!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Just checking in to see how are you and Dory today?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry this happened and hope you both get better soon. I have a different perspective in a way... you mentioned police were called and you were also bitten. Did you see a Dr for your bite as well? The bite to you needs to go on record and a formal complaint should be filed. The Dr. is required (in TX anyway) to report the bite.

Texas may be different but most states have very specific laws regarding dog bites and dog on dog attacks. Dogs are usually held for at least 10 days even if they have Rabies shots so guessing the dog is being contained/monitored somewhere. It's important you file a report. 

Keep records of all expenses and include your time for Dr & Vet visits. Regardless if you choose to re-coop compensation, the bite and attack needs to be on the record.
Get well soon... both of you!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your experience. That owner should be able to control their dog @ all times and is absolutely responsible for any vet expenses incurred 

Dog parks suck, plain and simple, I figured that out long ago. Just not worth the hassle. .


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

My heart just goes out to you and Dory. I echo everyone else's sentiments. Please update us on how both of you are doing. Thank you for sharing your experience, though. It just reaffirmed our decision to not take our boy to a dog park. The problem is these dog owners that don't want to acknowledge their dogs have problems or invest in rehabilitating their negative behaviors. It's hugely saddening.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this, sending healing hugs and prayers to you and Dory.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for you and Dory that you heal both physically and mentally. Please keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry you and Dory were bitten. I hope you both heal quickly and the other dog owner does the right thing and pays all your doctor and vet bills associated with this terrible incident.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

So sorry this happened to you and your dog. I haven't read everything following your original post, so excuse me if I am repeating what someone has already said.

Depending on your state's rules, there could be serious implications for the pitbull's owner. For one, this person could lose his homeowner's insurance (if he owns a home and has insurance) due to have an aggressive breed with an established bite history. In fact, in some local jurisdictions the dog could be put down for this behavior, though if this is a first offense there may be leniency.

Moreover, and this is something you should consult with a professional insurance agent, if this person does own a home and has an insurance policy, I believe the dog is considered "property", and hence any injury arising from said property is subject to medical payment from that dog owner's insurance company up to a certain limit.

So serious repercussions for the dog owner, especially if you were bitten by his dog. It is in his best interest to help with your medical expenses, though now that the police is involved things should be set right by them.

Positive thoughts for you and your dog.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you for your replies. 


Dory and I are both doing well. We're both sore, but overall good. 


Pit bulls generally scare me, too. I hate to be like that, but... But this guy has been coming as long as we have and has always been friendly and amazing. I am not sure what happened Saturday to make him snap. I could have missed some dog language going on, but they were literally best buddies- and within 10 seconds it escalated to him not playing anymore. 


I know the dog is being held for 10-days. I am not sure what happens after that time is up. This is his first bite(of anything) according to his owner. I am going to give it a few days and then contact the owner regarding payments for her cost & mine. The dogs owners left a sobbing mess so I am sure they'll do the right thing, I just think everyone is shocked. It was a super scary ordeal with a lot of people trying to keep their dogs back and lots and lots of blood, lots of tears, and lots of chaos. I think everyone involved needs a few days to gather thoughts so the outcome is the healthiest for everyone involved. 


Again, thank you. Off to cuddle my pup.


----------



## CoopersMom16 (Dec 29, 2016)

We have a great dog park with great people overall, but in the 14 years I've been going (on and off), every single violent incident I am aware of involved Pit Bulls. We now leave the minute one shows up, as do many people. 

Unfortunately they are turning up in my neighborhood and Cooper has been attacked once and threatened another time by two different Pit Bulls while we were walking down the street. I can't even let my son walk him anymore because of this. At least I can leave the park but it's scarier walking down the street. 

Sending prayers to your baby. So sad this happened.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We live on a skinny U shaped street, no side streets. Our house is at the bend of the left "leg"--dn't turn you end up in our bedrooms. On the inside of the legs of the U, there are 5 houses down each leg, their back yards meet. No houses face this way on the bed, just the side of the house across from us. Well, on the middle house of the ones down from us there is a big problem brewing. The then 11 year old girl got a pit bull who turned out to be pregnant and had 4 pups. She wanted to keep all the pups. We would see her in the front yard playing with the pups, but they were kept in the back yard.


well, the grew up and suddenly about a year or little more ago two ended up being chained in the front. Jerry asked her about it and she said they didn't get along with their mother and other pup (no idea what became of the 4th pup), so the mother and other grown pup were kept in the back yard and these two out front.


Here is the thing. There is about a 12 foot chain attached to something in the garage and at the end of it, two chain about 6foot long. Forms a Y and one dog is kept on each end. When they leave and at night, they are put in the garage. Jerry told the girl, now 13 that it is to hot for them in there and she said they have a big fan that blows on them. I can tell you, a fan, even a big one, in a closed up garage does not keep things cool in this Texas heat. During the day they mostly lay on the driveway watching. There is a big Live Oak Tree that shaes them til late afternoon.


Well, the dogs have taken to lunging and barking rather viciously at anyone walking a dog past there. Jerry has had to take to going to the other way to walk Sir Moose becaue he is sure one day they will break that chain and attack any dog out there. My 15 year old granddaughter use to come over and visit with Gia, but after the dogs were straining t their chain, barking at her, she will not go there. The neighbors on both sides have said they are scared of those pits, that one day they will break the chain. Those dogs are a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Betsy (Jan 12, 2011)

I am so so 
sorry. Crying as I write this. Hope both of you will be ok. I will never go to a dog park.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feel so bad and incredibly sad for you and Dory. My continued thoughts and prayers are with you and her, wishing you both a speedy recovery. 

I hope you will be able to get this resolved. Depending on what your AC laws are there, it doesn't sound like it's going to be a good situation for the dog and it's owners either.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When our oldest son was 13 he had a paper route and rode his bike throwing papers in the afternoon. It was not the major city paper and had limited customers. One day he came in, white s a sheet, still had papers in his bad. Said a dog had bit him over on Notre Dame. Had a nasty gash high on his the back of his thigh, his brand new corduroy levi's (popular back then) were torn. I took him right to the doctor.


The doc didn't like to stitch animal bites, but due to location and size, he had to stitch Ron's leg. He got the story and then told me we needed to sue, at least for the price of medical care and new jeans. He alsosaid I needed to check for proof of rabies vax---a little girl had been bitten by a rabid bat a couple of weeks earlier a little distance away. Ron was in the middle of the residential area throwing papers on either side as he came to his customers. This German Shepherd jumped the fence, ran out and bit him.. Went to the house--nobody was home. But it so happened that straight across from that house was a family I knew well. Greg had been in Ron's class all thru ele. school, Bea and I had been room mothers together, and Ron and Greg had played on the same Little league baseball and football team together a couple of times.


Bea told me that folks around there were scared of that dog. And Ron was the 3rd child that he had bitten--that she knew of. The first was a little girl riding a trike in front of her grandparents house two houses down. The dog bruised arm, but didn't break the skin. The next was a boy riding his bike with training wheels on the sidewalk. this time the skin was broken, but not bad. And then Ron who required stitches. Each time they had been on a vehicle. Was still at Bea's when the woman got home and Ron and I went over there to talk to her. I asked to see proof of rabies vax and she said he lost his collar. I told her I really needed to see the certificate--her vet doesn't give certificates. Yes they do. Well, this was done in Houston and he didn't get one. Well, what is the name of the vet so I can verify it (I knew she was lying thru the teeth, the dog had not been vaccinated) and then she told me someone else had actually had it done and she didn't' remember the name of the vet. I pulled the bandage back on Ron's leg (he had on shorts then), she looked at it and said "That doesn't look so bad" and lady, that was the last straw. This was the end of Oct.


I sent her a copy of the doctor bill and the price of the jeans. Never herd a word. Waited a few weeks and went her another bill. By then it was coming up on Christmas and I didn't send one til after Christmas and I then told her I was going to contact a lawyer if I didn't hear from her. Oh, the dog had been picked up and held, but I think it was for 2 weeks and they had to pay the impound fee. And I started investigating myself. From Bea I got the names of the other two kids who had been bitten. And by a stroke of luck I was out in front of her house when the mailman came by and stopped to talk a few minutes. He said the post office would not deliver mail to that house due to the dogs--the people had to come to the post office and get their mail. I contacted the post office and they were behind me. 


I went to the lawyer armed with all the info about the dog not being vaccinated and the trash talk I got from her, the names of the other two kids who had been bitten, The face one had been on a trike, the other on a bike like Ron. They had been on sidewalk, he in the middle of the street. Also, that the post office would not deliver to that house because of the dog, and all the neighbors were scared of that dog. I told how I had contacted her a number of times and asked for the doctor bill and the price of jeans to be paid back to me, a total of about $80 back then. I said to sue for $1000 tho he said I should go for more.


That very day Ron came in from school and said that dog had gotten another kid, Billy Whitely,. Billy a classmate of Ron's for several years, had been sitting on his bike in Bea's driveway talking to Greg when the dog came over the fence, tore across the street and got Billy on his leg. Billy was a skinny little kid and the bite was very bad and took many stitches and also some surgery. He told Ron he even had "dents" in the shin bone. Was on crutches for several weeks after missing almost 2 weeks of school. AND his dad also happened to be a mailman.


I talked to Billy's family and gave them all the info Ihad andthey also filed suit. The doghad beenpicked again and heled. The people did pay the $1000, of shich the lawer kept 1/3. I know I coud have gotten more, but I was not greedy. I had just hoped they would do something abut that dog and almost waited to late.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Dory. She just can't catch a break!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor Dory and poor you. I hope you are able to find a way to get both your and Dory's expenses for treatment covered by the dog's owner. I also hope that both of you recover quickly.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope that you and Dory are able to mend in a timely way and very sorry this happened to you. I know how upsetting that had to have been.

For the folks who are blaming the breed of the dog that bit, it's important to remember that any dog can bite. My golden retriever bit another golden retriever because he was over threshold and felt he had no other choice and a bad decision was made by a manager at the daycare I use to leave them unattended in a confined space. It's so important to understand canine body language. I will not take my two to a dog park anymore. I do use daycare where professional handlers are monitoring the dogs - and even then there is a risk.

There is always a risk when you put dogs together the same as there is a risk when you have kids together and they may fight. I feel bad for all parties involved here. I'm sure the other owner feels horrible and is worried to death about what is going to happen to her dog. Of course she should help with expenses and I haven't seen that she's indicated she's not going to. Nobody wins in this scenario :-(


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

I am so so so sorry for what you are going through! I can only imagine that the emotional pain is even worse than the physical pain ... You and Dory are in our hearts and prayers!

If the owner is as responsible as it seems (and I imagine she is if she has taken the time to find great day care center like you have), then I imagine that she is equally hurting. Perhaps give her a day or two to allow the emotions to settle down and approach her about covering the bills. I deal with situations like this pretty often and sometimes the way that the injured party approaches the responsible party can make all the difference in the world. I sincerely hope that they step up to the plate on this one.

Wishing you and Dory such a speedy recovery!


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

My previous dog a Mastiff once got attacked by a pit bull out of nowhere! It was so scary ! Imagine a Golden Retriever being attacked sending you prayers ! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

We talked with our trainer & once she heals she will began working with her to try & rebuild confidence. I'm not sure if I'll be comfortable bringing her around any other dogs...  She said she can bring her to Sarasota Search & Resuce dog organization as she knows those pups will be cautious with her and help ease her in. 

She's been whining for 30 mins or so and she's not supposed to have another pod med until 8. Thankfully, since the owner of the park is pretty diligent about pets he lets in, he has all shot records so we know Bentley is up to date on his shots.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and Dory. I hope little Dory feels better soon, and has no long term effects from the attack. Take care.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Time heals, I hope over time both you will mentally and physically recover fully.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so very sorry to hear about both you and Dory, and am glad to hear that the other dog's vaccines should be up to date (that makes it easier). It certainly sounds as if the other dog's owner is distraught about her situation with her own dog and may be contacting legal representation before contacting you (a prudent move) so I wouldn't worry too much about not having heard from them yet. However, it is important that you document all your expenses (including travel and any time off work) and make sure you write down all the details of the event (what you wrote here may be sufficient, unless you left details out for brevity's sake) in case of future litigation. Definitely follow up with animal control asap to confirm rabies vaccination status to make sure you don't need post-exposure prophylaxis. 
Again, I'm so sorry for the mental and physical trauma you both experienced and I hope you and Dory recover swiftly and with no lingering effects.


----------



## Goldieluvr1 (May 2, 2014)

I'm absolutely shaking with rage that this happened to you and your beloved dog. Keeping you both in my prayers....would it be worthwhile to talk to a dog behaviorist as Dory begins to heal. Might be a tremendous resource but sadly this is very common. Don't blame yourself for this either, Dory knows you love and protect her. I'm just so angry this happened!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Ugh, these stories make me sick. I'm not against the breed if I know the dog has been raised and trained properly. I feel many of the pits are accidents waiting to happen, especially when adopted by folks who don't know how to handle them.

Just had a pit go after my girl Chloe tonite at agility training classes. A friend/student has two smaller dogs she participates in agility with. For some reason, she adopted this pit from a shelter 3 weeks ago and decided to bring it to class. My girl Chloe was walking by with me when I heard a nasty snarl/growl. This dog went after my girl and as I swooped in for Chloe the pit was still trying to get her. My reaction was swift - I gave the pit good pop on the snout and she stopped dead in her tracks. My girl was a bit shell shocked and I was miffed about the entire situation. Not wanting my girl to associate any dog with negativity, I ran her on the course another 2 times to keep her mind in the right place. I go out of my way to avoid any negative events from occurring with my dogs and other dogs.

What did this person say?? "Oh, gee, I've never seen her do that before". Well guess what, it just did right in front of you. I told her she should be on her high alert having this dog loose with her two smaller dogs and cats. It was the best I could do because she insists it's the sweetest dog ever.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Mayabear said:


> So sorry this happened to you and your dog. I haven't read everything following your original post, so excuse me if I am repeating what someone has already said.
> 
> Depending on your state's rules, there could be serious implications for the pitbull's owner. For one, this person could lose his homeowner's insurance (if he owns a home and has insurance) due to have an aggressive breed with an established bite history. In fact, in some local jurisdictions the dog could be put down for this behavior, though if this is a first offense there may be leniency.
> 
> ...


Or the home owner's insurance might not cover it at all if they do not cover dangerous breeds. When I had German Shepherds, they are also listed as a dangerous breed, I had to drop my current insurance, go into a state pool of being uninsured, and then buy an extra binder to cover the dogs' liability.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear about this, Dory is special after all we read about her last year.

I am a firm believer that not every breed is for everybody. Pitbulls are one of those breeds, and unfortunately they are all that is in the shelters, so we have no idea of their breeding, background or how they were raised.

My neighbors just rescued a pit bull about 8 months old at Christmas. Last month, she got loose, climbed my other neighbor's four foot fence and mauled their miniature pony. The pony survived the 17 bite wounds and one huge chunk taken out of him, only because he was able to injure the dog by kicking him. If the dog went in the other direction, right instead of left, that could have been my miniature ponies, goats or even my dogs in my yard. I shutter to think of that. Now the problem is last I heard, they had a hard time placing the dog with any of the shelters or rescues. They finally found someplace that said they can rehab and rehome the dog in 30 days, but can that really happen?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Most rescues won't take in a dog with a bite history because of the liability on them. As far as rehab in 30 days, no. The secret is to find an owner that understands the breed and will take the necessary precautions. Even fight dogs are usually people friendly, they just don't mix well with other dogs.. it's in the genes. 

Most pits are extremely sweet companions, some can be a little protective which is never good but people forget this breed is just not good with other animals as a general rule. 
It's much like having a herding breed, you expect it to round up your kids and some nip at their heels. I don't know why people don't realize the damage a pit can cause and respect the breed and the traits they have. They do not belong off leash in a group setting EVER.

Like they say it's the owners not the breed. If you want a dog to do social, off leash activities people need to choose another breed.

This is why it's important you make sure this goes on the dogs record with the state. Animal control should report it but I would verify.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> They finally found someplace that said they can rehab and rehome the dog in 30 days, but can that really happen?


In a manner of speaking....*no chance*.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I believe that any dog that attacks a human or another dog that viciously should be killed. I do not care for excuses, reasons nor blame, I just want that dog dead. Dogs are man's creation. They forfeit their right to exist after only one such incident.

Wishing both you and Dory a speedy recovery!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

puddles everywhere said:


> Mo
> Like they say it's the owners not the breed.


I agree that it's often the owners that are the problem, but sometimes it just isn't. An acquaintance of mine, a seasoned and knowledgeable professional dog trainer, got an 8-week-old pitbull puppy. Despite her best efforts, it was always dog-aggressive, but she managed it carefully and was even able to do certain activities with it (scent detection, rat sports). It got on well with her other dog, a husky. The pit was always muzzled in public and always crated when at home and not under her direct supervision. One day, at home, when it was about 4 years old, it smashed its way out of its wire crate when the owner was out doing grocery shopping, and attacked the husky. The husky needed hundreds of stitches to repair the gashes in its abdomen and neck, and almost died. The pitbull was euthanized.

I often hear "it's not the breed, it's the owners". If you'd asked me a year ago, I would probably have agreed 100%. Now, I'm less categorical about it. I wouldn't want to own a pitbull, and I won't ever let my dog play with one.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow, Ceegee, that is such a tragic story on every level. Thank you for sharing! This whole discussion has cemented my resolve that we will not be going to dog parks any more (we haven't for several months due to Rayder's diet trial anyway). I am going to have to start another thread asking for advice on alternative activities.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

My vet and myself had this exact conversation yesterday as I broke down in tears. She said that while yes, it is the owner not the breed, something sometimes you have to call a spade a spade. Every day there are stories on the news where this breed attacks(often fatally). So either they all end up with crappy owners, or there is something there that makes them a bit more unpredictable than most. Her strongest point is the power behind their bite and their determination to not let go. This dog had to be kicked, hard, to let go. I am fairly sure he must have been injured himself. She was actually quite surprised our injuries weren't more substantial. With that said, this was a good dog. So good I probably let my guard down more than I should have. Like I mentioned previously these breeds tend to scare me. He listened, was well trained, and up until Saturday was a friendly asset to our little dog community. I'll probably beat myself up for quite sometime over this. I am not sure my goal is for him to be put down, but I think the owners(and the County) need to consider what is best for everyone. He is one of three dogs in the household and they have two small children as well. My heart really does ache for all parties here. It is a really sad situation.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've seen some nice Pitties, but I would never own one because I don't feel I could ever trust one 100%, they're too much of a liability IMO in too many ways. Homeowners would need an extra Insurance rider for liability if you owned one. 

Certain breeds are banned in many towns and counties, apartment/condo complexes, and on the Military Bases in this area. Pitties are one of those banned breeds. I see so many ads for pit puppies, the county shelters are full of them and many get euthanized every year. 

Up on the OBX several years ago, a Pit got into a neighbor's yard, the gate wasn't latched all the way or the dog broke through the gate somehow. The house had a pet door in the back yard, the Pittie went into the house through the pet door, attacked and killed the Golden inside the house. The owners weren't home at the time this happened. Very very sad situation, the Pittie was taken by AC and eventually euthanized. A new bill regarding aggressive breeds was passed in my state in the Golden's name.

It's a no win situation for all.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This is why we are so careful with the neighbors pit. Although he seems like a nice seeet dog and there are 4 kids. Two 6 and under. He growls at Chloe through the fence. The night he got under it he could care less about her. He was more interested in exploring our yard. But it's not worth the chance. Just not being careful one time could have bad consequences for both dogs. Good thing is they are careful and don't let him out back if she is out. So I think they understand the not taking chances. There have been to many stories of a pits being nice then turning.

I doubt the dog will be put down if it's the first offense. But they will probably have strict guidelines they will have to follow. Like wearing a muzzle in public. It's a very sad situation on both sides.


----------



## Caecey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that this happened to your precious girl and to you! I pray for a fast recovery both physically and emotionally.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

2016 U.S. Dog Bite Fatalities - Dog Bite Statistics - DogsBite.org

Good breeding, good training, good socialization count for much. These statistics linked above must make a responsible pet owner consider the supervision required around all dogs, but especially around pit bulls and related breeds. Around the midwest, pit-bulls and mixes are overbred, many coming from less than reputable breeders. Craigslist always has a litter available. My local shelter always has several available. 

Why did you get a golden? I got mine because they are known for certain attributes and I knew I would have a higher chance of having those traits in a pure bred dog. Isn't that the point of a pure bred dog? We were looking for a dog to be a pal for our three boys, a dog that would fetch, a dog that would hike, camp, walk, and canoe with us. We hoped he would be active and also come inside and be a good companion there also. We also wanted a dog that would be a good neighbor, kind to visitors, and trustworthy with our rowdy boys. We're blessed to have found those things and so much more.

Why do people get a pit? A number of people seek out the tough dog behaviors and encourage them. Many others find the fierce loyalty and guard dog potential a plus, while working to train the dog in responsive behaviors. Many people rescue a pit type dog because the shelters are filled with them and the need for such rescue is great. A responsible owner would have to consider what times their dog would be around other dogs and vulnerable people/children.

The behaviors that make a pit potentially dangerous are attributes of the breed and linked to their history. My golden is not my hunting companion, but he tracks every bird that flies over (airplanes, too) because this is one of the attributes that has been bred into his pedigree since the breed began. I never intend to hunt with him, but there it is in his genes. If I had a parrot, chickens, or small mammals, I would know that I would need to take precautions to keep them from harm from my retriever. Pit bulls and similar breeds have been bred to be successful in the dog fighting pit. An owner of one of these breeds needs to be aware of this potential.... and that gets easy to overlook when you love and trust the dog and have been given no indication to see that the fighting trait is active. 

I am not a hater of the breeds that share this heritage. But I am wary of them when I see them on a walk and give them a wide berth. I don't want to be the one who discovers a hidden aggressive streak. 

Kalhayd and Dory, I am so sorry for your injuries.... and I can easily see myself in the same situation. Don't beat yourself up over this. Thanks for sharing your story, it will help me to be more aware in the future.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

A few months ago a beautiful little 4 month old cattle dog mix was on leash in her front yard with her family. A dog about 6 houses down on the other side of the street inside his house, broke through their screen door and went after this puppy. It attacked the pup and it took 4 adults to get it off the pup. The pup ended up losing one of her front legs and part of her shoulder but she lived. The dog that attacked was a pitbull. As far as the owners have said this pit had never done anything that showed this type of behavior before. It was out of the blue. 
To me out of the blue doesn't cut it. It isn't an excuse. If you own a pit you must not be caught unaware. 

My thoughts are any dog we get we must understand the breed. It is our responsibility as owners to always be aware. The words we hear about it's not the breed but the deed isn't accurate. It is the breed, this goes for all breeds. But the buck stops with the owner. They need to understand and train and manage their dog so that these things cannot happen. 
Pitbulls were bred to be small animal aggressive. They were bred to be tenacious, stoic and to not give much warning before they move in on the small animal for the KILL. Some may show these tendencies very young but most do not show these tendencies until full maturity. Rescues, shelters, backyard breeders are doing the general public a major disservice by not making sure these owners are given complete knowledge of these dogs. 
But again this goes for all breeds and owners. You need to know what makes your dog tick.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm so sad to hear about this, big hugs to you and Dory. I know how traumatising this all is, one moment everything is fine and then suddenly it all escalates so quickly. Cedar was also attacked once in a scary incident, he was fine and I had to be patched up. It may be stressful meeting other dogs after this and also depending on Dory's response, so do give both yourself and Dory time to heal and recover. And please don't be too hard on yourself. It's not possible to always consider the worst case scenario in every situation, and especially since the dogs have been good playmates for a long time. Wishing you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to read this. Hope you and Dory are well.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

This, I had a Malamute. Fantastic dog, but it took me 4 years just to get to the point where I could walk him leashed in a public park without wanting to eat other dogs. We were always vigilant around other animals and never ever went to a dog park. He loved people and especially loved kids but the first page of the breed book clearly stated that the breed doesn't do well with other dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Up on the OBX several years ago, a Pit got into a neighbor's yard, the gate wasn't latched all the way or the dog broke through the gate somehow. The house had a pet door in the back yard, the Pittie went into the house through the pet door, attacked and killed the Golden inside the house. The owners weren't home at the time this happened. Very very sad situation, the Pittie was taken by AC and eventually euthanized. A new bill regarding aggressive breeds was passed in my state in the Golden's name.
> 
> It's a no win situation for all.


I recently read a story similar to this, the people were home, and the pitbull killed their dog in their house. There is something in their personality that goes over and beyond to get to their victims. Like has been said many times, herding dogs herd, our goldens retrieve, and pit bulls fight.

Sad part is many people are rescuing ticking time bombs because they are being told how sweet this breed is as a family dog or they are not telling people that the rescues are part pit bull.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Gleepers said:


> This, I had a Malamute. Fantastic dog, but it took me 4 years just to get to the point where I could walk him leashed in a public park without wanting to eat other dogs. We were always vigilant around other animals and never ever went to a dog park. He loved people and especially loved kids but the first page of the breed book clearly stated that the breed doesn't do well with other dogs.


Not sure about malamutes, but I have heard so many people with huskies say they cannot have cats and the husky has killed a cat.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Just checking to see how you and Dory are doing today.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

At a dog show this weekend, I saw several DA dogs: Am. Staffordshire TERRIER, Kerry Blue TERRIER, and Norwich TERRIER.

When someone walked by the AST with her dog, the AST began barking very aggressively and lunging, and the owner said, "Oh, she doesn't like my girl." The AST owner said, "No, she doesn't like ANY dog."

And being DA is known in those breeds...the owners are knowledgeable about this and know how to prevent issues. They don't tiptoe or make excuses up. Pretty sure they don't hang out at dog parks, but I can't imagine most show people do anyway.

Goldens are one of the few breeds that are exceptionally tolerant/welcoming/prosocial with unknown dogs. But again, they are an exception...and of course, we know there are Goldens with DA, too! (To me, this is a serious fault and they should never, ever be bred.) 

The thing is, about dog parks... it is all fine...until it isn't. And then the damage is potentially done. Hopefully not, but there is a possiblity to have a dog now become reactive, which can become a huge task to manage and limit your options for going out.

I am so sorry about Dory. I am glad both she and you are doing well. And for those people reading this thread who go to dog parks... please think long and hard about the worst case scenario. Go only if you are 100% prepared to stop a dog fight from happening before you set foot into one, and to deal with the consequences, potentially long term.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you!! Dory has a mild infection and a new round of antibiotics. She got IV antibiotics at the vet yesterday and some extra fluids, too. Thankfully, she was able to come home and sleep in her(err, my) bed. The owner of Bentley has decided to euthanize. She said she doesn't want to chance him attacking one of her children or her other dogs. She is obviously heartbroken as this was an isolated event. However, she said now that she knows it is a possibility with him, the liabilities are too large for her to handle. Kind of a vain question- but once her stitches are removed, will her fur grow back to cover the scars? This pup has been shaved down more times than I care to mention!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Also, I am kind of concerned that while she was being attacked- she didn't try to fight back at all. I mean, she went stiff and yelped. Not a single bite, or growl, or even tried to move. Is this normal? I mean- fight or flight and all she did was freeze.  I wonder if she had moved if somehow she'd know it would have been worse... Who knows.. Ugh. I just hate that this happened. We're going on vacation at the end of next month and she was supposed to go to a friends house who has a lab. That is not a good idea now- and either is leaving her for someone to come in and out... So I will have to see about someone sleeping at our house(which is kind of creepy if they're a stranger!)


----------



## CoopersMom16 (Dec 29, 2016)

There's a news story just reported today of a pit bull breaking through a fence, jumping into a neighbor's van and seriously mauling her two kids, including their faces. There's two more kids scarred for life because of this breed. 

Unfortunately avoiding dog parks doesn't eliminate this threat. My Cooper was attacked (no major injuries thankfully) walking with me down the street by an on leash pit bull we had passed many times before without incident. I now cross the street and walk away if I see any pit bull. It makes me mad I have to worry about my son and dog because of this breed.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Kalhayd said:


> . . . Kind of a vain question- but once her stitches are removed, will her fur grow back to cover the scars? This pup has been shaved down more times than I care to mention!


So sorry you and Dory have had this awful experience. The good news is that her fur should regrow to cover the scars. The couple of experiences we've had with shaving and surgical scars, the hair regrows and covers the scar. It takes awhile to get back to normal depending on how long the hair is in the area of the scar.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Kalhayd said:


> Also, I am kind of concerned that while she was being attacked- she didn't try to fight back at all. I mean, she went stiff and yelped. Not a single bite, or growl, or even tried to move. Is this normal? I mean- fight or flight and all she did was freeze.  I wonder if she had moved if somehow she'd know it would have been worse... Who knows.. Ugh. I just hate that this happened. We're going on vacation at the end of next month and she was supposed to go to a friends house who has a lab. That is not a good idea now- and either is leaving her for someone to come in and out... So I will have to see about someone sleeping at our house(which is kind of creepy if they're a stranger!)


She was probably trying to diffuse the situation and rolling on her back is equivalent to saying, "I mean you no harm". It doesn't mean that Dory has a problem. I wish you both a speedy recovery.

I feel so bad for you, Dory and the other owner for having to make such a tough decision.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Kalhayd said:


> Also, I am kind of concerned that while she was being attacked- she didn't try to fight back at all. I mean, she went stiff and yelped. Not a single bite, or growl, or even tried to move. Is this normal? I mean- fight or flight and all she did was freeze.  I wonder if she had moved if somehow she'd know it would have been worse... Who knows.. Ugh. I just hate that this happened. We're going on vacation at the end of next month and she was supposed to go to a friends house who has a lab. That is not a good idea now- and either is leaving her for someone to come in and out... So I will have to see about someone sleeping at our house(which is kind of creepy if they're a stranger!)


Like people, all dogs are wired differently. Some are just born submissive as is Dory apparently. My rescue Jack (shepherd-lab mix) is like that. He will submit on his back with paws in the air.

A couple of weeks ago, on a whim, I took Jack to a dog park just to see how he would react. There was only 1 other dog in there at the time, a big yellow somewhat overweight Lab named Harley. Almost immediately, he began bullying Jack and getting nasty with him. Jack's solution was quite novel I must admit. Evasion. He leaped over Harley's back and took off running around the enclosure and leaping onto picnic tables where Harley could not go. I'll give him props, it was effective and completely non violent. I looked at my wife and she said "I know exactly what you're thinking...if Ax was here, Harley would have been bleeding in about 3 seconds"...and she could not have been more right.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kalhayd said:


> Thank you!! Dory has a mild infection and a new round of antibiotics. She got IV antibiotics at the vet yesterday and some extra fluids, too. Thankfully, she was able to come home and sleep in her(err, my) bed. The owner of Bentley has decided to euthanize. She said she doesn't want to chance him attacking one of her children or her other dogs. She is obviously heartbroken as this was an isolated event. However, she said now that she knows it is a possibility with him, the liabilities are too large for her to handle. Kind of a vain question- but once her stitches are removed, will her fur grow back to cover the scars? This pup has been shaved down more times than I care to mention!



Yes, her hair will grow back and should hide most of the scars if not all of them. Poor girl...... glad to hear she's enjoying sleeping in your bed. Hope her infection clears up soon. 

I'm sorry to hear Bentley is going to be euthanized, it's always sad regardless of the situation. In this case, I think it's really for the best. Bentley's owner would always have to be extra careful with him around other dogs and especially with her children.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

What a more than unfortunate traumatic happening for all involved. Heartbreaking for Bentley's owner as well. 

Hoping that you and Dory heal both physically and emotionally soon....hugs


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Lisa, I am glad to hear that Dory is doing better and hopefully the infection will clear up quickly. My girl, Gracie, was attacked and chewed up quite badly by another dog as a young dog (I think she was about a year old when it happened). The stitches healed well and there is no physical evidence now 12 or so years later. Her hair grew back just fine and I would be hard pressed to find the area where the bites were now. 
As for how Dory will do in the future...I don't know that anyone can predict that. In Gracie's case she is a bit more reticent with other dogs than Bailey is (of course Bailey thinks that the entire world- humans and dogs alike- is simply dying to interact with him so he is probably not the best comparison) but is fine with other dogs and people now. I think it took her about a year before she was once again comfortable with other dogs, however. That having been said I can't say that there has been any long term damage physically or psychologically to Gracie. She is and has been a therapy dog for many years and seems to do just fine in all situations.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad dory is doing ok. Very sad about the other dog. I can't imagine having to make that decision.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Owner is obviously a responsible person. Sad for all involved. Sending lots of good wishes for you and Dory.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

CoopersMom16 said:


> There's a news story just reported today of a pit bull breaking through a fence, jumping into a neighbor's van and seriously mauling her two kids, including their faces. There's two more kids scarred for life because of this breed.
> 
> Unfortunately avoiding dog parks doesn't eliminate this threat. My Cooper was attacked (no major injuries thankfully) walking with me down the street by an on leash pit bull we had passed many times before without incident. I now cross the street and walk away if I see any pit bull. It makes me mad I have to worry about my son and dog because of this breed.


We had a white GSD-type dog bolt right through/under a chain link fence and attack a neighbor's dog, recently. The house is 5 down from mine. At least it wasn't a PB or that Dachshund would probably be dead. 

I'm seriously considering carrying now. I love my baby Bagheera and would hate to see him harmed.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

alphadude said:


> ... "I know exactly what you're thinking...if Ax was here, Harley would have been bleeding in about 3 seconds"...and she could not have been more right.


Hard to say, really. When Fenris was atacked by the nasty Dachshund across the street, he simply danced out of the way. While he was a "tough guy" for a Golden, he was still a Golden. Lover first, fighter... eighth. 

Did Ax ever get itno a fight? One of the things I've observed about most non-pitbull "dog fights" is that they are mostly snapping at air. Few bites actually land. I think, if the dogs are evenly-sized, they both instinctively recognize that they both have the same weapons and vulnerabilities. Kinda like detente.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

How is Miss Dory doing?


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Gleepers said:


> How is Miss Dory doing?


She is okay! She still seems a bit in pain when she is in between meds. Her stitches were removed Monday and that seemed to help in the pain department. Saturday our trainer/behaviorist is coming over to help with ideas to help her overcome the mental piece of this. In a few weeks, we're meeting for her to be around dogs she suggested "search and rescue" to try and re-acclimate her to dogs again. I am terrified about her mental health due to all of this. She is happy at home with us, but since she is our only animal(other than two obnoxious guinea pigs!) she hasn't had to test those waters yet. I am thankful the search and rescue place is willing to help us in a safe place.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

We're back at the emergency vet. She apparently has had an allergic reaction to her new antibiotic. 

I'm so frustrated. Thank gosh for the no vulgar language rule in this forum. 

If you could swing a prayer, that'd be great. A few come on universes, or seriously? Or for the love of God throw her and us a bone! 

I'm exhausted mentally, physically, and soon to be financially. Gah! #%*%%#^


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh.. No. Poor Dory & you. You must have bben so worried & tired of all this happening. Hope vet can help her pain & allergy reaction so she can mend herself quick. 

How are you doing? I know it is very hard to have your own time for resting/ relaxing when your fur kid is not well but I hope you can find yime to look after yourself too. 

Pray for Dory & your family. Thinking of you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh no, sorry to hear of this latest event. 
Prayers and thoughts coming your way.
Is the owner of the other dog not paying your vet bills? She definitely should be.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear of this latest event.
> Prayers and thoughts coming your way.
> Is the owner of the other dog not paying your vet bills? She definitely should be.


Not yet. We've been in contact, but she's doesn't have the funds. She is asking about doing a payment plan with me, but not sure that's feasible. My husband and I are supposed to meet with a lawyer on Tuesday, to see what our options are. She's not a homeowner, but says she has renters insurance. However, not sure that'll cover it. 


It's a mess. My 9-year old & 6-year old have been in my bed since this happened. My son is convinced every dog he sees will attack. I'm so angry- at the dog & myself. I wish people would see this & avoid this mess & not assume it won't happen to you.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

jinni1980 said:


> Oh.. No. Poor Dory & you. You must have bben so worried & tired of all this happening. Hope vet can help her pain & allergy reaction so she can mend herself quick.
> 
> How are you doing? I know it is very hard to have your own time for resting/ relaxing when your fur kid is not well but I hope you can find yime to look after yourself too.
> 
> Pray for Dory & your family. Thinking of you.


Thank you. Physically, I'm healing well.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Darn! (Or words to that effect.) I'm sorry to hear Dory has had the reaction to antibiotics. Hope everything gets back to normal soon for you, Dory and your children.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Well that's terrible.
Kids are really fragile at that age. I remember when my kids were younger, someone broke into our car and stole our radio, and my older son's backpack. It really damaged my son's sense of security for quite a while.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry! When it rains it pours, and you have really been drenched! I hope she gets sorted out soon and you are all on your way to health (mental and physical).


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Well that's terrible.
> Kids are really fragile at that age. I remember when my kids were younger, someone broke into our car and stole our radio, and my older son's backpack. It really damaged my son's sense of security for quite a while.


They really are. Our little guy we've had to drill over & over you don't approach any dog without asking. He LOVES dogs. And witnessing this has made him so scared. Our daughter is much more reserved and has some anxiety issues, so her reaction is much more emotional than his. 

They were 5-feet from me and when I ran to Dory another owner grabbed them both(Thank God!), as I screamed at them to stay back. It was traumatic for all of us.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sending best wishes and healing energy to you all :--heart:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Healing thoughts and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you. She's staying over night.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor Dory and poor you! Enough is enough! Hugs and golden kisses..


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Sending good juju for Dory. That poor baby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, sending good thought and many prayers for you and Dory.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Give us an update when you can. Thinking of Dory. Sending my love.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

She went to our day vet for the day- they're starting a new antibiotic and want to make sure she won't react. She had a good night(although she whined about being in a kennel!). I need to ask why she still has the antibiotics as her infection was gone as of last blood test and her wounds look nice and stitches were removed.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed she's on the mend.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your latest trouble. I'm sending positive thoughts for Dory, you, and your family.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Wolfeye said:


> Hard to say, really. When Fenris was atacked by the nasty Dachshund across the street, he simply danced out of the way. While he was a "tough guy" for a Golden, he was still a Golden. Lover first, fighter... eighth.
> 
> Did Ax ever get itno a fight? One of the things I've observed about most non-pitbull "dog fights" is that they are mostly snapping at air. Few bites actually land. I think, if the dogs are evenly-sized, they both instinctively recognize that they both have the same weapons and vulnerabilities. Kinda like detente.


Wolfeye, unfortunately Ax getting into a fight was a fairly regular occurrence. I live on Staten Island, a borough of NYC, albeit the least populated one with plenty of beaches and parks, but also plenty of other people, a lot of whom also own dogs. Unfortunately, not all are responsible owners that frequently let aggressive, untrained dogs run around off leash.

In order to pursue our favorite activity, extreme distance disc, Axl was by necessity, off leash 95% of the time - he was extremely well trained and a danger to neither humans nor other dogs. As a consequence of this, he was attacked (while minding his own business and doing his thing) at least 20 times...likely closer to 25. Frankly I lost count. I learned to be hyper aware of the surroundings and became quite adept at reading canine body language / posturing. I was able to avert many fights by simply calling him to me and leaving the area when I saw a dog I didn't like the look of.

At this point, I probably should mention that Ax was a textbook alpha male. By that I don't mean he was aggressive, quite the contrary, he was mostly disinterested in other dogs - aloof was a perfect description. He would 90% of the time simply ignore them. If another dog approached him, he would allow sniffing and friendly interaction but the moment the other dog made an aggressive, dominating move or flat out attacked him, he defended himself with stunning skill and violence. Because of this, I stopped taking him to dog parks altogether when he was around a year and a half old.

I personally witnessed him bloody more than a few opponents when I was not close enough to break it up immediately. He had run ins with a 140 lb rottie that flat out viciously attacked him while he was trotting back to me with a disc in his mouth. By the time I covered the 50 or so yards between us, Ax had the screaming rottie pinned to the ground and was busily trying to remove a chunk of meat from the back of its neck. Other 'encounters' included: several german shepherds, probably a half dozen boxers, a few labs, a 120lb russian terrier that towered over him, a cane corso, and more than 1 pit...including a 100+ lb bully pit. The last fight he ever had, he was laying sedately in a hole in the sand he had dug with his disc in his mouth when a nasty lab-sharpei mix (his size) leaped on him from behind. He REALLY bloodied that dog badly (requiring stitches). 

He was a special dog who was just seemingly born knowing how to do 2 things phenomenally well - catch discs and defend himself. 

Ax never got into a fight with a small dog, when they annoyed him, he would lift his leg, urinate on them and trot away seemingly pleased with himself.


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

My mastiff was attacked by a pit bull when he was 1 and a half years old ! It was a traumatic experience for both of us ! My dog was very well trained but after that incident he became very dog aggressive. In Greece ( the country that I am currently living) there are many irresponsible dog owners, making it very stressful to have a dog. 
There is a guy with 2 pit bulls in my neighbourhood and he usually takes them on walks without a leash. They have killed several cats and have attacked many dogs especially small ones . My point is that everyone who owns breeds like mastiffs or pit bulls should have them on a leash, you never know when they will strike . Feel free though to report every irresponsible owner ! It can be done anonymously! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

In fairness, this owner wasn't irresponsible; she, as well as 20 other regulars at our park, were oblivious to Bentley's unpredictability. He has always been respectful- came when called. Sat & stayed on command. He's interacted with Dory hundreds of times with zero instances of violence. 

I'm hoping this doesn't make her dog reactive. Only time will tell.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

There is a pitbull that Jess and I have known since they were both puppies, they played together when they were younger, now it's more each dog staying close to his owner as we walk. We've known him for about seven years, and he's been really sweet and is well trained , but this has really made me think of what could happen.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been out of town, and am just catching up with the forum. I am so sorry that this happened to you and Dory! This just reaffirms my decision to keep Finley out of dog parks. We've visited small rural (usually empty) dog parks while traveling, but we live in San Francisco, where dog parks are an absolute nightmare.



Kalhayd said:


> It's a mess. My 9-year old & 6-year old have been in my bed since this happened. My son is convinced every dog he sees will attack. I'm so angry- at the dog & myself. I wish people would see this & avoid this mess & not assume it won't happen to you.


I think I read upthread that you plan to reintroduce Dory to dogs with a search and rescue group. Perhaps it would help the kids, if they could be there, too.

My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Look who is home and feeling good(excuse hot mess me!) but loving selfies with my fluff!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Happy Dory. Happy Lisa. Home together where they belong. Give Miss D. a gentle hug from me, please.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Yay!!! Welcome home sweet Dory   . BTW you look great Lisa! Continued healing and recovery to both of you!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Sandy22 said:


> I've been out of town, and am just catching up with the forum. I am so sorry that this happened to you and Dory! This just reaffirms my decision to keep Finley out of dog parks. We've visited small rural (usually empty) dog parks while traveling, but we live in San Francisco, where dog parks are an absolute nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed this. Thank you! We do plan on eventually bringing the kids in, but first we want to ensure how Dory does. I don't want to expose them if she shows fear, ya know?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the picture with your sweet girl and her smile. Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad she's home!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

So great to see you both smiling in the selfie. I'm just catching up on things and am sorry this happened, but glad to see that things are looking up. Please give Dory a scritchy scratch and some love from me. Hugs to you Lisa.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

This little ball of fluff(who is looking far less fluffy for now) will be going to meet with pups tomorrow with our behaviorist at the search and rescue facility. 

Super nervous, but glad it'll be a controlled environment. Good thoughts it's a positive experience. She's had no reactions to dogs from afar on our walks, but not sure how she will do up close and personal. There are two Golden's there as well as one German Sheperd, and one blooodhound. So she will get a variety of sizes.  

I'll post when we get back- and share some photos if y'all don't mind a rough looking pup! 

PS: we've done a better job mowing our lawn- this was taken in May when we were getting daily thunderstorms for weeks!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Best of luck! Hope things go well! Love you backyard jungle


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good Luck!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Good luck sweet Dory!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

So, it went okay. 


She wasn't aggressive, or reactive really. But as soon as any of them were slowly brought to her she flipped to her back, paws in the air, and refused to move. Our trainer was able to get her upright and give snacks while the other dog introduced herself, but she was clearly fearful. She said it is too soon to see if this is long term, as she is likely still very raw from the trauma. We go back next weekend.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Kalhayd said:


> So, it went okay.
> 
> 
> She wasn't aggressive, or reactive really. But as soon as any of them were slowly brought to her she flipped to her back, paws in the air, and refused to move. Our trainer was able to get her upright and give snacks while the other dog introduced herself, but she was clearly fearful. She said it is too soon to see if this is long term, as she is likely still very raw from the trauma. We go back next weekend.


It was brought to my attention that this type of therapy isn't right for our girl & can, in fact be harmful. This is obviously not what we want & have emailed our behaviorist who we will likely be replacing. I'm writing this incase this thread is found and someone is looking for help & I didn't want to encourage incorrect methods. 

With that said- any recommendations for a great behaviorist in the Tampa Bay Area?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a link to help you find a Certified Veterinary Behaviorist. I used one through NC State and he was extremely helpful.

Member Directory « ACVB


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you! Looks like the closest is in Gainesville. Go gators!  I'll call to see if they're able to do an appointment as I'm sure it's worth the drive. 

Our vet recommended this lady, but she's obviously not doing things right. And for what we've been paying her, that's a major concern!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm curious what makes you think this is the wrong kind of therapy for her. Genuine question. Is it because she's not ready and there's a fear of it making her more fearful?


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

jennretz said:


> I'm curious what makes you think this is the wrong kind of therapy for her. Genuine question. Is it because she's not ready and there's a fear of it making her more fearful?



I've been educated on the facts that pushing her into a situation in which she was clearly not ready for(and reacted fearfully to) would make for opposite effects. She shouldn't be forced into meeting other dogs when all of her language was saying, no, thank you. 

She's not reactive at all from a distance(our walks for instance), but when she dropped to her back submissively it was her way of giving up. I don't want her to be forced into overcoming a fear- a fear she has legitimate reasons to have- so I just think that based on this knowledgeable persons advice it's best to try and make this work on Dory's terms. 


It's actually kind of sad to me, because she had a rough start. She was forced into being caged and poked and prodded and sick when she was so defenseless. Then we lost Bayleigh & while I don't know how big of an impact that had on her(she was only 5 months old), our routine and household dynamic changed while she was still so impressionable. Now this. I just wish the universe would throw her a bone. 

At home- she's a happy, confident, sweet girl who is loved and she feels secure. I'm mad at myself for assuming this was the right method, but it just wasn't. I was thinking like if it was one of my kids- I wouldn't throw them into a pool if they were afraid of water- and we shouldn't throw her at dogs when she's clearly scared of another negative reaction. 

It's all a learning process for me. And while this isn't our first rodeo with a dog, Dory has surely been through a lot more than our sweet Bayleigh did.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just learned something new tonight. Thanks for sharing. I probably would have not realized either that it could backfire.

Dory may have had some rather daunting challenges here but she's got a very loving home. That is where she feels safe and can trust. Hang in there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Dory is lucky to have you. It is a learning process for all of us who have fearful dogs, we need to remember that we cannot _make _them trust, but certainly can help them to learn to trust that we will keep them safe and do our best help them to learn to feel safe.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you! But we're the lucky ones. She's such a chaotic little blessing to our family!


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm far far from any expert but Penny has always had some dog social anxiety. She has never been really comforatable around other dogs except in a few very limited instances. (And we tried to socialize her a lot). When approached she would either avoid, roll, or if the other dog pressed she would lash out with her tail between her legs. 

Her confidence seems to be improving slowly but surely with her rally and conformation training. 
In class the dogs almost never get very close. Everyone is at least 10ft from one another. Over the past month or two as we have started really working on the confirmation bit they have been learning lining up and it's with a group of dogs she has been around for months now and everyone is mostly controlled. 
I've noticed a change in her reactions and body language for the better with the slow and steady approach. 

Hope you guys find the right thing for her. I feel terrible for the poor little thing. She really deserves to catch a break.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just read through your thread. I am so sorry all this happened to Dory. Very scary for all of you!! Glad she is her happy self at home. Everything else will probably take time. Wishing you all the best!! Hugs to Dory!!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I applaud you for following your instincts regarding helping Dory. With my dogs, as with my daughter, I have always tried to make decisions this way. 

Dory is tough! We saw that when she was so tiny in those little Ugg boots! 

You will find a way to get through this. If it's any consolation, I firmly believe that Seamus would have just rolled on his back also. 

She is very lucky to have you as her owner, mom and advocate.


----------

